# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  water stop angle on recessed shower base

## johnnt

Hi, 
I have been researching quite a bit but there's not too much on water stop angles. I understand where they go and why you need them but it's not clear when this comes to a recessed shower base. From what i have read, there needs to be a stop angle on the top of the recess on the outside, or hidden within the shower screen frame. 
Ok, so given the above does this mean that the shower screen frame should be stuck directly onto the substrate instead of the tiles otherwise the tile from the frame to the recess would have to be very small? So given say a 20mm frame with a stop angle protruding out 10mm back from the recess, this would leave a 10-20 mm tile stub depending on the thickness of the vertical tile in the recess. 
Is it just common to just overhang the screen frame at the recess by a couple of mm and then just start tiling back from the outside of the frame? 
Thanks 
J

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Water stop angles: as the name implies they are there to prevent water flowing. 
For a 'walk in' or recessed shower, with framed glass, the angle is best placed at the outer edge of the screen and finishing 5 mm above the tile finish level. 
The 5 mm up stand is covered with a sealant for neat and watertight finish. 
The base of the angle can be fixed to the bare floor with a sealant and the upstanding section can be either side of the flat section on the floor, this helps when the angle needs to be right on the edge of the recess. 
Water stop angles should be one unbroken length, bent at the corners and carefully sealed to the walls. 
Full frame less glass screens should have the water stop under the glass and set flush with the tile finish height and a sealant applied when installing the glass. 
Hope this helps. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## johnnt

thanks for the reply.  
So given that i will be using framed glass you are saying that the upstand will be flush against the outside edge of the frame -  therefore it would be useful to get one that is the same colour as the frame so that it matches. 
Also, given that the frame is the exact same size as the recess, this would mean that there would not really be any space for a tile under the frame as the tile could only be the size of the frame given that the base of the angle is fixed to the bare floor and needs to stick up through the tile gap. 
Regards 
John

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I would advise using a powder (or other) coated water stop angle, use only anodised aluminium, it will not break down due to electrolytic complications. 
You can gget framed shower screens with a recess under them, this hides the angle completely. 
When tiling the base, the water stop angles are first installed and tiles cut to fit, or angles placed to allow for no cuts and the screen sized to fit. 
The shower screen glass can be installed outside the recess but not inside it. 
Hope this helps. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## johnnt

hmm thanks oldsaltoz, however i think i may be missing something. I  understand the concept of the bead, stuck to the base, a single piece,  powder coated etc but it's more the placing of the item that is  confusing me, or rather the location of the frame due to the location of  the angle. A framed shower with the recess built in would make more  sense, certainly for the placing of the angle. I've drawn a couple of  diagrams with my issue - maybe it is just the size of the frame that i  have that is causing the problem.    
In option 1 the frame and angle slightly overhangs the recess to cover the gap between the recess wall and the vertical tile and are stuck directly to the base. In option 2 the angle is further back but the tile stub under the frame overlapping the vertical tile in the recess would only be very small and not have a huge amount of support. The frame would be attached to the tile with the angle attached to the base below the tile as expected. 
I am making the assumption here that the vertical tile and adhesive gap needs to be covered over so as to not provide an area for water to sit on the in side of the shower. 
thanks
J

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> hmm thanks oldsaltoz, however i think i may be missing something. I  understand the concept of the bead, stuck to the base, a single piece,  powder coated etc but it's more the placing of the item that is  confusing me, or rather the location of the frame due to the location of  the angle. A framed shower with the recess built in would make more  sense, certainly for the placing of the angle. I've drawn a couple of  diagrams with my issue - maybe it is just the size of the frame that i  have that is causing the problem.    
> In option 1 the frame and angle slightly overhangs the recess to cover the gap between the recess wall and the vertical tile and are stuck directly to the base. In option 2 the angle is further back but the tile stub under the frame overlapping the vertical tile in the recess would only be very small and not have a huge amount of support. The frame would be attached to the tile with the angle attached to the base below the tile as expected. 
> I am making the assumption here that the vertical tile and adhesive gap needs to be covered over so as to not provide an area for water to sit on the in side of the shower. 
> thanks
> J

  The angle shown in the top drawing should be the other way round, ie, the flat on the outside not inside.  
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## johnnt

ok, no problem with the angle being the other way round but is the overhang the recommended way to do this, or  option 2 where there is slither of tile? 
regards 
John

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Option one should have the tile under the screen not on the water stop angle.

----------


## johnnt

> Option one should have the tile under the screen not on the water stop angle.

  ok, so no tile under the screen?
J

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> ok, so no tile under the screen?
> J

   As I said "Option one should have the tile under the screen not on the water stop angle." 
The floor tile should overhang the  recess inner tile if you plan to have a small step down into the shower. 
It is more common to have the recess filled so the outer edge tiles meet the floor tiles edge to edge, and the shower base tiles to be 45 degrees to walls, this will improve the drainage inside the shower.and this gives a better looking finish. 
To achieve this you need the screed inside the shower to finish the thickness of the tiles plus 4 mm for glue. 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## johnnt

ok thanks, 
the step down in the shower is pretty large as per the other thread you have been helping with (in Bathrooms) and I would need to fill it in quite a bit to bring it level with the rest of the bathroom. My main concern with the stop angle was the size of the tile from the angle, then under the frame, and then over the vertical tile in the step down. This tile will be pretty narrow but if that's the way it's done then no problem.  
thanks for all the help ! 
J

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> ok thanks, 
> the step down in the shower is pretty large as per the other thread you have been helping with (in Bathrooms) and I would need to fill it in quite a bit to bring it level with the rest of the bathroom. My main concern with the stop angle was the size of the tile from the angle, then under the frame, and then over the vertical tile in the step down. This tile will be pretty narrow but if that's the way it's done then no problem. 
> thanks for all the help !J

  There is nothing to prevent you from moving the shower screen and waterstop a little further out, it will provie you with a larger shower area and increase the size of the tile under the screen. 
The waterstop angle would be located on the outer edge of the screen and angle could have the flat section on the inside (under the screen) 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## johnnt

thanks, i had been mulling that over however i am looking to reuse the existing shower screen as it was in pretty good condition - so i am stuck with the size. 
I have more than enough to go on now especially with the responses on my other threads. 
thanks again.  
J

----------

